# Oil Pulling- yes, it goes in the health section



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just came across this blog about using coconut oil instead of toothpaste. Very interesting. Here is a link and the first of the article.
http://trinaholden.com/healing-cavities-a-true-weve-done-it-story/?fb_action_ids=10202219540385827&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B486839934732802%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.likes%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D

Healing Cavities (A True "We've-Done-It!" Story!)
June 17, 2013 By Trina

Oh, peoples. I"m about to reveal something to you that has taken me months to work up the nerve to confess.

Are you ready for this? {I'm not sure I am, but here goes&#8230;}

I haven't used toothpaste in over a year.

Oh my gosh. I can't believe I just said that out loud. On the internet.

I guess now I have to explain myself, huh?

Exploring alternate tooth care&#8230;
Over a year ago now I started looking into natural tooth care, as part of my goal to make better, more natural choices in each area of my health and my household.

I thought we had been doing good in this area, using a 'natural' brand toothpaste. Until I realized that even my natural toothpaste had stuff I realized I wanted to avoid-like sweeteners, fluoride, and glycerin.

It didn't take long as I looking into natural, holistic approaches to tooth care to realize that what we eat has so much more of an affect on our teeth than the substance we scrub them with, and maybe my search for a 'safe' toothpaste was a waste of energy. And then I read about people not using toothpaste at all, and, well, since toothpaste (and the alternatives people talked about using) has always given me the ibby-jibbies, I decided to just quit the habit entirely.

So, I just scrubbed with water. And it seemed to work fine.

What in the world is Oil Pulling?
Later, I heard about oil pulling. It was such a strange term, I didn't even look into it for a while. Till I realized that the pain and sensitivity I had been experiencing in my teeth off an on for a while might be remedied through this idea. So, I read up on it-it made sense (coconut oil is anti-bacterial, and could pull toxins from your mouth when you swished it in your mouth for 15-20 min.)-and I tried it.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't use commercial toothpastes either. I brush with water, DE or a homemade blend (with coconut oil). My teeth are great, they always feel smooth and clean. I don't eat much sugary stuff, don't like it. My dentist always comments on my teeth, first thing he says is always... "Ah, you don't eat much sugar do you..." I only see him every 5 years or so now, just to make sure everything is fine.


----------

